# Haruka garden railway in Fall 2015



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

This is my new and third battery-powered train set. I got this small LGB locomotive just for the Mamod cars. As I showed in the past thread, the Mamod cars were modified with Kadee couplers. The train has a very unique sound.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOFFBbUCSx8&feature=youtu.be


----------

